# Bikeforums.net...the yoyo continues.



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

database error.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

so what's up with that? it seems like BF is bigger, has more members
and is a bit more active, but it's nowhere near as fun as RBR - so
why the frequent probs over there?


----------

